# Lens Gallery needs to be cleaned up-too many duplicate postings of same lenses



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

The "Lens Gallery" is one the really neat features on this site. Like living next to B&H in New York or something, so you can (sort of) try out almost any lens out there.

It would really be a huge improvement if there was only one posting for each lens, which is kind of what you'd think it is, until you get in there and see all the dupes. It is up to 6 or 7 pages now, but only because there are half a dozen postings for every lens.

Easy for me to say, though, as I wouldn't be the one having to sort them out. :-X


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

Or even an informative sticky requesting people post new pics to one of the existing posts for that lens, though that would probably get ignored a lot.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree, although I did check if there was one for the 14L before I started a new one for it


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 22, 2012)

Actually, there are almost no repeats. Report them if you come accross duplicate ones, and we'll merge them. There are posts fpr different versions, like 70-200mm f/2.8 non IS, IS, and IS II.

I went thru them all and merged about 4 duplicates, and removed 3 or 4 off topic posts.

People seem to be doing a great job.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for checking. I saw a few duplicates and assumed there were more. I guess there are a lot that just "seem like" dupes at a glance, because there are "L" and "non-L" versions, different aperature versions, or IS & non-IS versions of lenses with the same focal lengths.


----------

